# HP Elite x3



## ckrugo (Aug 12, 2016)

Who has an Elite x3, and what are you seeing? I know Germany is already getting theirs.

Pros/Cons/Wish List?


----------



## djtonka (Sep 4, 2016)

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo







System and Software registry attached

All HP apps appxs  (8 of them, 150 MB)
http://www.mediafire.com/download/6f02h7e7uj33ae7
FFU with OS10586.494 (Paste it into browser then copy url and paste it again to download the FFU file.)

```
https://api.swrepository.com/rest-api/discovery/1/package/61943bcd-d49e-4aac-86db-45b21d54e78e/file/Elite_x3-retail-0001.0000.0006.0243-signed.ffu/urls
```


----------



## raghulive (Sep 9, 2016)

One of the best useful app in elite rom is updated continuum,install all apps/dependencies update through store,they will work except elite x3registration that found in store.hp hardware diagnostic app is awesome  if it not open spoof elite x3 .it works charm ,expect fingerprint  and iries test,does these test works on original elite X3,see the screenshots

Sent from mTalk


----------



## davenasc (Sep 9, 2016)

djtonka said:


> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



how did you pick the appx from the phone?


----------



## djtonka (Sep 9, 2016)

raghulive said:


> One of the best useful app in elite rom is updated continuum,install all apps/dependencies update through store,they will work except elite x3registration that found in store.hp hardware diagnostic app is awesome  if it not open spoof elite x3 .it works charm ,expect touch and iries test,does these test works on original elite X3,see the screenshots
> 
> Sent from mTalk

Click to collapse



Does the diagnostic app can be launch without installing it?


----------



## raghulive (Sep 9, 2016)

djtonka said:


> Does the diagnostic app can be launch without installing it?

Click to collapse



if you are asking about diagnostic test contents,manually you have to select test, it will run and at the end ask for result.
No,it on my Lumia 950 XL,we need to install .net native FW 1.2&runtime1.1 dependencies and HP-Mobile_Hardware-Daignostic.appx update them in store.even  if its not running ,need to spoof to elite x3,then it will run


----------



## justrider (Dec 24, 2016)

*hello from Romania*



ckrugo said:


> Who has an Elite x3, and what are you seeing? I know Germany is already getting theirs.
> 
> Pros/Cons/Wish List?

Click to collapse



I'm an it professional and I ordered since november for me and my team 10 pcs of elite x3 ---> almost dissapointed 
they arrived yesterday Hp delivery problems....


----------



## mk1129 (Dec 29, 2016)

raghulive said:


> if you are asking about diagnostic test contents,manually you have to select test, it will run and at the end ask for result.
> No,it on my Lumia 950 XL,we need to install .net native FW 1.2&runtime1.1 dependencies and HP-Mobile_Hardware-Daignostic.appx update them in store.even  if its not running ,need to spoof to elite x3,then it will run

Click to collapse



Excuse me, any chance to unlock TDD-LTE Bands on x3?


----------



## raghulive (Jan 9, 2017)

mk1129 said:


> Excuse me, any chance to unlock TDD-LTE Bands on x3?

Click to collapse



deploy field test app,but it may may not work due to non lumia device,if it run click on tdd-lte band number


----------



## Anthony L. (Feb 4, 2017)

Is there a way to run desktop apps on phone without hp workspace?


----------



## djtonka (Feb 4, 2017)

get HP laptop


----------



## mk1129 (Feb 24, 2017)

Anthony L. said:


> Is there a way to run desktop apps on phone without hp workspace?

Click to collapse



I don't think there's a way for now. You have to subscribe HP WorkSpace or Citrix service, etc. to run those apps. but I think Microsoft and Qualcomm is working on Windows on ARM and that will make it possible soon.


----------



## hooddy (Aug 9, 2018)

djtonka said:


> FFU with OS10586.494 (Paste it into browser then copy url and paste it again to download the FFU file.)
> 
> ```
> https://api.swrepository.com/rest-api/discovery/1/package/61943bcd-d49e-4aac-86db-45b21d54e78e/file/Elite_x3-retail-0001.0000.0006.0243-signed.ffu/urls
> ```

Click to collapse



Link is dead. Can someone reup it please?


----------



## Insignificant (Aug 10, 2018)

djtonka said:


> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sadly the link is offline. Is it possible you have the german version of the ROM too?


----------

